# Code P0087: Fuel Rail/System Pressure too low. Possible causes?



## PatrickVas (Aug 23, 2007)

i'd like to know what could cause this? do i have a bad fuel pump maybe?
car has 36k miles, replaced the fuel filter and cam follower about 6k ago... 

000135 - Fuel Rail/System Pressure: Too Low 
P0087 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 58115 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 08:16:47
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 858 /min
Load: 26.3 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 55.0°C
Temperature: 39.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.843 V
000135 - Fuel Rail/System Pressure: Too Low 
P0087 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 58115 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 08:18:08
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 762 /min
Load: 21.6 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 60.0°C
Temperature: 38.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.716 V


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Code P0087: Fuel Rail/System Pressure too low. Possible causes? (PatrickVas)*

I think it could be the HPFP sensor. They go bad sometimes and throw that code.


----------



## PatrickVas (Aug 23, 2007)

*FV-QR*

thanks man, ill go check it out on my next service.. how you been long time no talk? are there any g2gs out there in westchester that you go to?
oh and bump for any more suggestions on what this might be


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (PatrickVas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PatrickVas* »_thanks man, ill go check it out on my next service.. how you been long time no talk? are there any g2gs out there in westchester that you go to?
oh and bump for any more suggestions on what this might be


Check your "cam follower"


----------



## PatrickVas (Aug 23, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i replaced it about 6k ago, is it possible it got messed up in that little time?? i mean it doesnt hurt to check so i guess ill go see this week.


----------



## wannagofast (May 25, 2008)

*Re: Code P0087: Fuel Rail/System Pressure too low. Possible causes? (PatrickVas)*

I got that code once about 1,500 miles ago. I cleared it and it has not come back.


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Code P0087: Fuel Rail/System Pressure too low. Possible causes? (wannagofast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wannagofast* »_I got that code once about 1,500 miles ago. I cleared it and it has not come back. 

Thats what I used to do but it would come on every 1k miles or so and it got annoying.
Pat: I been good bro. Nothing really going on in westchester in this cold. Once it gets warmer there should be some meets out.


----------



## wannagofast (May 25, 2008)

*Re: Code P0087: Fuel Rail/System Pressure too low. Possible causes? (my07blkgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *my07blkgti* »_Thats what I used to do but it would come on every 1k miles or so and it got annoying.

So putting on a new sensor fixed it? No more code.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: Code P0087: Fuel Rail/System Pressure too low. Possible causes? (wannagofast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wannagofast* »_
So putting on a new sensor fixed it? No more code. 

I installed a new sensor as well (warranty) _however_ it came back, it's _always _gonna come back (*P0087* _soft code_) 
The only thing that got rid of it was an aftermarket hpfp.


----------



## PatrickVas (Aug 23, 2007)

*FV-QR*

damn, my cars been back to stock for a while though and i dont feel like modding it anymore








maybe a new stock fuel pump would help? but that just almost seems like wasted money..


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (PatrickVas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PatrickVas* »_damn, my cars been back to stock for a while though and i dont feel like modding it anymore








maybe a new stock fuel pump would help? but that just almost seems like wasted money.. 

If your stock then all you'll have to do is replace the sensor & *maybe* the cam follower. Then you'll be ok.


----------



## PatrickVas (Aug 23, 2007)

*FV-QR*

oh ok, i got an appointment with the dealer for monday
i mean im stock engine wise, i have suspension (coils) but they cant say nothing about that


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (PatrickVas)*

Let them try the sensor first which is usually what they do then if it still pops up then they will look into the HPFP or the follower.
But for me the sensor worked and fixed the problem.


----------



## PatrickVas (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (my07blkgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *my07blkgti* »_Let them try the sensor first which is usually what they do then if it still pops up then they will look into the HPFP or the follower.

thats exactly what im gonna try to do.. 
thanks for everything guys, i'll try to keep this updated.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (my07blkgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *my07blkgti* »_Let them try the sensor first which is usually what they do then if it still pops up then they will look into the HPFP or the follower.
But for me the sensor worked and fixed the problem.

Do you have any mods? 
How long ago did you clear the code?


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_
Do you have any mods? 
How long ago did you clear the code?

Yeah,
I got revo stage 2
Forge twincooler
forge dv
eurojet pcv
milltek tbe
evoms intake
and soon to be installed APR HPFP
This happened about 15k miles ago and once they changed the FP sensor it never came back. They said there was a TSB out for it.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (my07blkgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *my07blkgti* »_
Yeah,
I got revo stage 2
Forge twincooler
forge dv
eurojet pcv
milltek tbe
evoms intake
and soon to be installed APR HPFP
This happened about 15k miles ago and once they changed the FP sensor it never came back. They said there was a TSB out for it.

My fuel rail sensor was replaced *2x*, but now I have a hpfp = problem solved. 
My car has 13K miles on it.


----------



## BenficaVW1 (Sep 14, 2007)

yup i work at VW, and there's a bulletin for this code. main causes are the cam follower, so my advice is to take it to VW and get it fixed under warranty and i'd recommend an aftermarket HPFP if you are chipped stage 2.


----------



## habboub (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Code P0087: Fuel Rail/System Pressure too low. Possible causes? (PatrickVas)*

hi 
i have fitted APR FUEL PUMP AND I HAVE SEAT CUPRA 2008 MODEL 
AND I GOT THIS ERROR . CAN ANY ONE HELP IN THIS ERROR
00135 - Fuel Rail/System Pressure: Too Low 
P0087 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 55063 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 01:23:42
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 4678 /min
Load: 27.0 %
Speed: 183.0 km/h
Temperature: 85.0°C
Temperature: 56.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.970 V


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: Code P0087: Fuel Rail/System Pressure too low. Possible causes? (habboub)*

RPM: 4678 /min?
Check your cam, it could be worn down. I had a "A cam" in my 2008 GTI & it was replaced with the harder "B cam".


----------



## pdesisto1959 (Sep 29, 2009)

*P0087 and Misfires also...*

I'm experiencing the "P0087 Fuel Rail/System Pressure: Too Low" code followed by "P0300 Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected" codes on all 4 cylinders on my '09 TTS. Running APR Stage I and Miltek turbo-back exhaust. Issue occurs only under very hard acceleration > 6000 RPM and started after the Miltek exhaust was installed (that that was coincidence actually). So far the pressure sensor has been replaced. Other than this car runs 100% so it truly seems to be just a fuel pressure issue. Not sure if the cam-follow issue pertains to my CDMA engine - anyone know ? Also, need to hear back form APR if they think a HPFP is really needed for my application, however I ran with just Stage I for months with no issues at all... 

Whoever has any thoghts please chime in - I have a track day at the end of the month that I don't want to miss !!


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

Was having the same exact code earlier. I have only APR stage 1(93 octane) with Carbonio intake but the codes didn't start until after I put in the HPFP. I noticed my car was cutting out as if it was getting fuel cuts. So I upgrade to the APR HPFP... turned out that it wasn't fuel cuts but 4 leaking injectors. But the pump was already in so I just kept it. 

After a few months I started getting the same code, except more severe than any one here reported. The car would start to choke and die at start up. When it ran I would get the CEL and EPC light going off and the car would go into limp mode. 

Dealership naturally insisted that it was the HPFP fault and would do nothing. They did give me a loaner pump and the car ran fine with it. Sent off the HPFP to APR to have it tested and they found no issues, but rebuilt it again anyway. Car ran fine for about 2-3 months until today when the car started and immediately died in the morning, than with no other warning signs CEL came up and that code was on the system. Car runs fine though. 

3 key things we noticed between my mechanic(non dealership, but 20+ years experience working for VW) and myself.

One is that when I open the driver door, the low pressure pump doesn't always prime. Two being that when the car was starting to choke and die, if I tugged on the wire harness between the door and frame, sometimes it would go back to normal... The final thing is that when I shut off the car and took the key out of the ignition, the fuel pressure sensor on the HPFP was still getting constant power.

Thus far I don't know what the damned issue is but it's been suggested that it could be the low pressure pump dying.

Anyone else have any issues with low pressure pump? Or any other suggestions as to what I could be dealing with here? The whole experience has almost turned me off from the whole idea of tuning the car any further.


----------



## RecklessandBlue (Sep 19, 2007)

Gryphon001 said:


> 3 key things we noticed between my mechanic(non dealership, but 20+ years experience working for VW) and myself.
> 
> One is that when I open the driver door, the low pressure pump doesn't always prime. Two being that when the car was starting to choke and die, if I tugged on the wire harness between the door and frame, sometimes it would go back to normal... The final thing is that when I shut off the car and took the key out of the ignition, the fuel pressure sensor on the HPFP was still getting constant power.


 1 Car must be started in between key cycles for fuel prime of driver's door
2 IDK
3 Probly seeing after run voltage to keep pressure in hi-pres section( possibility/hard to say without seeing)

I've put alot of fuel pressure senders(sensors) in cars since i started with the brand; but also now im seeing a hell of a lot of Cams eating themselves now too. So if you guys are scared or compelled to seek other means than in house repair after throwing Fuel Pressure Senders in.
Pull hi pressur pump and slide out camshaft phaser/follower and check for ANY pillowing indentation or damage. Will keep watching
Before people try to burn me im just trying to help...

Low pressure pump issue are possible but not probable, really haven't seen that too much


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

Don't let your follower get this Far!


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

rippie74 said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *my07blkgti* »_
> Yeah,
> I got revo stage 2
> Forge twincooler
> ...


I haven't had that code P0087 since the aftermarket hpfp was installed.


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

rippie74 said:


> I haven't had that code P0087 since the aftermarket hpfp was installed.


so i had this same fault. basically fuel cuts in 5th gear WOT.

still under warranty, so took it to the dealer. they were cool and took care of me.

first, i had a CRANKCASE VENTILATION VALVE leak. they replaced the valve per tsb 2015505/5
then they found "fuel pressure out of specs" and removed and replaced LOW FUEL PRESSURE SENSOR.
also replaced FUEL FILTER and FUEL PUMP.

so far so good, but will this OEM fuel pump go bad soon?? how valid/necessary is the APR HPFP??


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

eddiefury said:


> so i had this same fault. basically fuel cuts in 5th gear WOT.
> 
> still under warranty, so took it to the dealer. they were cool and took care of me.
> 
> ...


You're APR Stage II already... get the hpfp. It gets rid of the fuel cuts/codes/soft codes... & adds _more_ mid range TQ that you can feel in the seat of your pants when your WOT in 3rd gear. It's worth it.:beer:


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

or meth. lots of meth. baby jeebus does it wake up your powerband. :laugh:


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

rippie74 said:


> You're APR Stage II already... get the hpfp. It gets rid of the fuel cuts/codes/soft codes... & adds _more_ mid range TQ that you can feel in the seat of your pants when your WOT in 3rd gear. It's worth it.:beer:


so it really does make a BIG difference, ay? with an APR HPFP upgrade, are there any _new_ things i need to keep an eye on as far as maintenance, besides the usual culprits..cam follower, PCV, Diverter Valve, blah blah etc...?? 

and one more thing..at stage II, will the stock fuel pump just not handle it? i should prob do this upgrade soon right...before this one goes...
Eurocode Tuning will swap 'em out..(of course if your current pump isn't fried)...and charge $650 for the APR HPFP.


----------



## pdesisto1959 (Sep 29, 2009)

Right on with the need for the HPFP!! APR will tell you it's not needed unless you swap to a bigger turbo but I've had a very different experience. The car ran fine with APR Stage 1 and the stock exhaust. Once I installed the Miltek turbo-back the low fuel rail pressure and random multiple misfires started to happen when I pushed her hard (DSG in 'S' mode and pedal to the floor). Tried installing APR Stage 2 and also colder NGK plugs but it didn't make a difference. Also swapped out the OEM HPFP which helped slightly but the issue still remained for the most part. Just recently I bit the bullet and went for the APR HPFP and also had Stage 2+ installed (Thanks to Josh at XLR8 Tuning in Branford, CT). Car is now a little beast, midrange torque is *MUCH *stronger than even what was gained when I originally installed Stage 1 alone. If you do this you should go with the colder NGK's also (as recommended by Chris at APR). Car is now at about 345HP and 355 lbs TQ, 0-60 in 4.4 to 4.5 secs. I don't know what the true quarter mile is yet, but I can state that the 80 to 145MPH runs on the local highways happen *very * fast.  Can't wait to get her on the track next month.....


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

rippie74 said:


> You're APR Stage II already... get the hpfp. It gets rid of the fuel cuts/codes/soft codes... & adds _more_ mid range TQ that you can feel in the seat of your pants when your WOT in 3rd gear. It's worth it.:beer:


This seems to be a really common issue with Stage 2. I went through the same things. I replaced the sensor and was fine for about a month and then the fault came back along with the misfires under load. As soon as I put the APR HPFP on issue was gone. When I was working at the dealership one of my customers with stage 2 was having the same issues but we didnt realize at the time that the pump was an issue. I have had the pump on for about six months now but I havent had a chance to get it reprogramed to Stage 2+ yet. Not sure how much of a difference that will make.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

Well this is starting to get annoying. Fault is back again... As bad as ever. Car is stage 2+ with the APR HPFP and still having the issue. Have had peace and quiet for a year now until last month the car choked and went limp, CEL went on, the works. Cleared the code, car ran fine for a month. Now the issue is back.

Will try the sensor. Hope that works. My HPFP has already been looked at and rebuilt by APR the last time the issue came up... Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

Ok, $360 later, sorted it out. Apparently there are two fuel pressure sensors on the line. My mechanic ended up replacing the one on the front of the engine first and than the one on the fuel pump. Ended up both being out too lunch. The one on the HPFP was the one the dealership told me they replaced last year...


----------



## ThatJohnGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

I am throwing 6 codes... multiple misfires then cyl 3 and 4 misfire the 0087 002 and 0087 008 codes. Cleared codes and only the 0087 002 and 0087 008 came back.

I have GIAC stage 2, BSH;s piece of **** intake, Autotech HPFP, Billyboat DP and Borla Catback.


----------



## jdjddjdjjdjdjrjdjdrj (17 d ago)

Hello I have a mk5 gold gti 2008 and I'm getting these codes p0087 fule rail/system pressure too low lower exceeded and another one with p0087 fule rail/system pressure too implausible signal I done hpfp last week same problem in limp mode running round what it be can it be the fule rail pressure sensor?


----------



## jdjddjdjjdjdjrjdjdrj (17 d ago)

Hello I have a mk5 gold gti 2008 and I'm getting these codes p0087 fule rail/system pressure too low lower exceeded and another one with p0087 fule rail/system pressure too implausible signal I done hpfp last week same problem in limp mode running round what it be can it be the fule rail pressure sensor?


----------

